# Haplochromis sp. "Ruby Green"



## Ctp416 (Nov 23, 2011)

Breeding group of Haplochromis sp. "Ruby Green" cichlids 
5 females, 1 male
2 of the females are holding.
These are from quality line breed stock!
Also have around 100 fry if anyone is interested?

Pics not mine. My male has amazing color!

$50 or best offer for the group.


----------



## Ctp416 (Nov 23, 2011)

Sold....
Please close thread
Thanks


----------

